# pretty happy



## John Russell (Aug 8, 2003)

After hard winters, wet springs, chalk-brood, the rising price of gass, and a lot of hard work.....
Watching that beeutiful honey pour out of the extractors honey gate makes my heart flutter. 









J.R.


----------



## roger eagles (Apr 18, 2004)

Ya,its running good here to.Ist 24 hives brot in 2365 lbs.Got 2 more pulls yet.Ive averaged 300 to 340 lbs a hive last 3 years.


----------



## kenpkr (Apr 6, 2004)

Gadzooks, roger eagles! 300 lbs per hive?! What is responsible for that much honey production where you live?


----------



## Dannny (Mar 23, 2005)

lol dude you must got some super bee's


----------



## Ribster (Nov 3, 2004)

I'm running pretty close to that in the honey dept. All together I got about 22 gallons of honey off of 4 hives. Pretty good considering I only started off with 2 this spring.

One of my new ones is 6 mediums high on top of the deep and still needs to be extracted again. 

This is my first year extracting instead of making comb honey and I'm in awe at the amount of honey I can get by giving them back the comb.

I wouldn't know what to do with 300 lbs / hive, (except start breeding those queens).


----------



## roger eagles (Apr 18, 2004)

Sask,just over the U.S. border.This is our usual load.Made 2nd pull on one hive for buckwheat 10 hrs ago,got148 lb.on 2ndsOne more pull left.Will be done 7th of sept.regardless.Gotta go kill an elk.


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

I think 60 to 80 pounds per hive is the norm here. I've talked with several folks who just assume that we must get much more honey per hive in the south because of a longer growing season. However, I think the flows are much stronger and more concentrated in the north. Besides, time between frosts doesn't always correspond to a "growing season". A lot of things shut down here in the heat of summer -- including nectar flows. A lot of folks even look for short season vegetables for their gardens so they can be harvested before the summer heat and humidity take their toll.

Roger -- I'm curious to know if you feed syrup and pollen early in the year to build up the hives prior to the first flow and get them off to a "flying" start to yield that much.


----------

